# دنست قلبى انجى اسحق ومينا مجدى



## anosh (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترنمية دنست قلبى 
للمرنمه انجى اسحق باللاشتراك مع المرنم مينا مجدى 
مسجله من حفلة 2008
بمسرح الانبا رويس بالكاتدرائية 
اتمنى ان الاداء و الصوت ينال اعجابكم و فى انتظار اراء الجميع 
و صلوا من اجلى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير *​http://www.4shared.com/file/73956686/8564431a/___.html


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: دنست قلبى للمرنمه انجى اسحق و المرنم مينا مجدى*

_*جميله اوى يا انوش الترنيمه بجد
وصوت جميل جدا انا بحب المرنمه انجى اسحق  اوى صوتها جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*_


----------



## anosh (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: دنست قلبى للمرنمه انجى اسحق و المرنم مينا مجدى*

*ميرسى رامى ... و ميرسى على مرورك اللى شرفنى كتتتتتتتتتتير *​


----------



## anosh (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: دنست قلبى للمرنمه انجى اسحق و المرنم مينا مجدى*

*بس ياترى انت عندك ايه من ترانيم انجى ​*


----------



## anosh (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*اتمنى اعرف الاراء ... فى الاداء و الصوت​*


----------



## anosh (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*و كل سنه  و انتم طيبين​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*أكثر من رائعة ...حلوة جداً
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلوة بردة ...جدا جدا جدا حدا
*​


----------



## anosh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يافادى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.... و كل سنه و انت طيب و عقبال يارب شريطك مايخرج للنور و يعجب كل الناس... و صلى  لى كتير .​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد يا انجى انتى صوتك تحفة بمعنى الكلمة

واداءك فى ترنيمة ضنايا روعة روعة روعة 

واكيد الترنيمة هتبقى حلوة طالما انتى الى بترنميها​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

وطلب يا انجى

ياريت تعملى موضوع تحطى فية كل الترانيم الى رنمتيها 

​


----------



## anosh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*حاضر يا احلى ديانه  ... انا كمان بخلص شريطى و ان شا الله قريب اوى هارفعه كله اول ما انتهى من تسجيله و ينزل المكتبات ... بس بجد ميرسى جدااااا على ذوقك و تشجيعك و مرورك اللى اسعدنى كتتتتتتير ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

العفو يا انجى 

دا حق علينا لما نلاقى اخت عزيزة وصوت جميل اننا نشجعة علشان يستمر فى خدمتة ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكى 
جارى التحميل​


----------



## anosh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكى انتى ياقمر و كل سنه و انتى طيبه ​*


----------



## anosh (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*و ميرسى على مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## anosh (16 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks


----------



## anosh (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*for you​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
منتظرين الجديد وكل يوم فى مزيد
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## anosh (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك و كل سنه و انت طيب​*


----------



## anosh (1 يناير 2009)

*meryy christmas​*


----------



## anosh (5 يناير 2009)

*for u​*


----------



## anosh (8 يناير 2009)

forrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يناير 2009)

ميرسي خالص يا انجي علي الترنيمه الرائعه
وكل سنه وانت طيبه 
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## anosh (10 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى ليك ​*


----------



## anosh (12 يناير 2009)

*كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير​*


----------



## anosh (16 يناير 2009)

و* كل سنه و انت طيب يا ابانوب​*


----------



## anosh (18 يناير 2009)

*thanksssssssssssssssssss​*


----------



## anosh (21 يناير 2009)

عيد غطاس مجيد​


----------



## anosh (24 يناير 2009)

*لكل منتدانا الجميل ​*


----------



## hopa_4ever (26 يناير 2009)

ربنا يباركك و يكون معاكي مايكون عليكي
اتمنى ليكي مزيد من التقدم​


----------



## dona ad (26 يناير 2009)

جميلة قوى ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرحك


----------



## anosh (27 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى لمروركم كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير ​*


----------



## esshak (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه الجميله


----------



## anosh (27 يناير 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليك​*


----------



## anosh (30 يناير 2009)

*كتييييييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (3 فبراير 2009)

*و ميرسى على تشجيعكم ليااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ............ و انا صوتى اخد بركه انكم سمعتوه ......... صلوا عنى ​*


----------



## anosh (5 فبراير 2009)

* و من اجل خدمة التسبيح فى كل مكان​*


----------



## anosh (10 فبراير 2009)

*كل سنه و كل المنتدى طيب بمناسبة صيام يونان ​*


----------



## anosh (22 فبراير 2009)

*thankssssssssssssssssssssss​*


----------



## god love 2011 (22 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر على الترنيمه
والصوت فى قمه الروووووووووووووووعه
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## anosh (22 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى سيمون انا صونى خد بركه لما سمعته​*


----------



## anosh (2 مارس 2009)

*صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## anosh (10 مارس 2009)

*معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايا​*


----------



## anosh (13 مارس 2009)

*كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير محتاجاهااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (18 مارس 2009)

*thankssssssssssssssssssss​*s


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى    جدا _



_وربنا    يبارك  حياتك_
​


----------



## anosh (19 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كوك على مرورك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## anosh (22 مارس 2009)

*شكراااااااا على مرورك

ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## anosh (31 مارس 2009)

*thankssssssssssssssssssss​*


----------



## kokielpop (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا


----------



## anosh (2 أبريل 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك​*


----------



## anosh (5 أبريل 2009)

*على مروررررررررررررررررررررررررررك​*


----------



## anosh (9 أبريل 2009)

*صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## anosh (12 أبريل 2009)

*معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااياااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (16 أبريل 2009)

*كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ثانكس يا انوش
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## anosh (17 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى و ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## anosh (18 أبريل 2009)

*و صلى لى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير​*


----------



## anosh (29 أبريل 2009)

*و صلواتكم معاااااااااااااااااااااياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (30 أبريل 2009)

*كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 مايو 2009)

رووووووعة يا انجي
 صوتك واحساسك في الترنيمة
بجد منتهي الجمال​


----------



## anosh (1 مايو 2009)

*rgaa luswa  ​**ميرسى كتير على مرورك اللى اسعدنى 
صلى عنى كتيييييييييييييير *​


----------



## anosh (7 مايو 2009)

*​*صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2009)

*عنى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير *​


----------



## anosh (24 مايو 2009)

*صلوا من اجل الخدمه فى كل مكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​*


----------



## anosh (29 مايو 2009)

* و فى كل بيعه *​


----------



## zama (29 مايو 2009)

الترنيمة جميلة جداً 
أشكرك جداً 
لكن هو مينا مجدى يبقى أنا ولا أيه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*روعة  جدا  بجد 
*​


----------



## anosh (29 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى مينا على مرورك*​


----------



## anosh (2 يونيو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## evramman (4 يونيو 2009)

*انا كنت بحب الترنيمة دي كتير مع انها قديمة 

بس حبتها اكتر لما سمعتها منك بجد 

ربنا يبارك في موهبتك وينميها لمجد اسمة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمت *


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى افرام على تشجيعك و ذوقك 
صلواتك*​


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## anosh (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## anosh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*عنى كتيييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## elamer1000 (22 مايو 2010)

الف شكر ليكى 

و ربنا يبارك حياتك


+++


----------



## anosh (28 مايو 2010)

*الامير 
ميرسى على مرورك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## anosh (5 يونيو 2010)

*thankssssssssssssssssssss​*


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2010)

*for u​*


----------

